# Belly Band Holster for the Big Belly man



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, but is a belly band holster a good option for people with big bellies? Does any of our more portly members have an experience trying them and have brands they could recommend?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tennjed said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is a belly band holster a good option for people with big bellies? Does any of our more portly members have an experience trying them and have brands they could recommend?


You would need to try different setups to see what works for you. It takes some experimentation with different guns and holsters to get it right. I myself would probably forego the belly band holster and go w/ a iwb holster at about 2, 3, 4 or 5 o'clock. After all you don't want your belly in the way of accessing the pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Belly-band holsters are not a good option for anyone, in my estimation. Neither are T-shirt holsters.
Elastic and cloth holster pouches are "one-size-fits-all," or maybe only "one-size-fits-many." In other words, these holsters fit no gun properly.

A proper holster for self-defense purposes allows the user to establish a strong, full firing grip on his pistol, before ever beginning a presentation.
But "one-size-fits-all" holsters do not permit this. The result is slow or fumbled presentations at times when you need quick, sure actions.

I am, well, plump. I am best suited by a well-designed, well-made, outside-the-waistband (OWB) belt holster, a strong and stiff supporting pants belt, and a lightweight cover garment, usually either a stylish vest or a warm one.

Expect to spend at least $200.00 on a properly made holster-and-belt combination. More money gets you better-quality work.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

At first thought it seems like a really bad idea for overweight, but being overweight also means my back will hurt from time to time. The idea of the belly holster for big people came from the fact that I have had to wear similar looking devices as a back brace for a bad back. Obviously different things for different uses, but similar enough to make me wonder


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

At your local gun shop, where you buy all your guns n ammo,,, they might let you wear the holster for a day , with the option of returning it if you feel its not the one.
Then try another holster until you find a proper fit. 
Some local gun shops where you spend your money will cater to your needs. But you have to find the right gun shop with proper attitude.
I bring friends, they spend their money.
I wanted a paddle holster that was in their box of holsters, any holster box 20.$,,, like we all have, lol.
He told me,, just take the holster, No charge.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A back brace is a back brace, and a holster is a holster.
The two functions do not interface well. Keep them separate.

When I bring in firewood, I wear a back brace.
Still, I also always wear a holster—with a pistol in it—including while I'm wearing a back brace.


----------

